# What's Your Sign? Do You Believe in Horoscopes?



## fureverywhere (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't believe in the day to day predications. But I think the personality profiles are usually on target. I am Cancer the crab. Solid shell that I can retreat into when need be. The mothering sign that collects plants and small fuzzy companions. Mushy and sentimental with a wicked set of claws if aggravated. 
How about you?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't know that I believe in it per se, but somehow most descriptions of Pisces seem to be spot-on ... 

[h=3]Character[/h] Pisceans are very caring, compassionate and emotional. In other  words, they are total pushovers. They are weak-willed and can usually be  persuaded to exchange anything, no matter how precious, (their  autographed Beatles ‘White Album’ for example) for a couple of pizza  discount vouchers if you tell them that it’s a matter of life or death.


 Pisceans are very timid and have great difficulty socializing, and  only slightly less difficulty getting out of the house. They  particularly hate to be in places where there are lots of strange people  around, such as opera houses, public libraries and department store  lifts and for this reason also make it a point to avoid family reunions  at all costs.


 Emerging religious cults with little experience in recruiting often  eye Pisceans as easy prey, since only basic brainwashing techniques are  necessary. Pisceans should stay away from scruffy, barefooted men with  shaggy beards who suddenly turn up and say, “Follow me,” to them 10  times in a row. If you see a Piscean fall under such a spell, simply  say, “Don’t you follow him,” to them 11 times and you’ve saved the day.


 Pisceans are artistic people who daydream a lot. Their daydreaming  has resulted in some of the world’s greatest works of art – and worst  traffic accidents. The Highway Code actually suggests that if you find  yourself driving behind a Piscean, you should honk your horn loudly at  least every 15 seconds as a basic precaution.
 [h=3]Love[/h] Pisceans’ love lives quite literally suck. This might very well be  because of the way the planet Venus conspicuously steers clear of the  Pisces constellation. On the other hand, it might not. Researchers who  have studied the matter agree that, whatever the real problem is,  Pisceans only make things worse by bathing once a week and staying in  most of the time.


 Pisceans with internet connections don’t do much better either. At  best, they might manage to have sporadic chat-room relationships with  other users who go by enticing nicks like pretty19. The only thing  pretty about these fat middle-aged men on the other end is their pretty  bad body odor.

 [h=3]Money[/h] Pisceans are well known for their generosity. If you ever need to  borrow a fiver, ask a Piscean and you won’t be disappointed. Try putting  on a pitiful face and you might even end up with ten pounds that you  don’t have to give back. Pisceans (or rather their money) attract people  in the very same way a sticky old sweet attracts an army of ants – and  for pretty much the same reasons.
 [h=3]Future[/h] Pisceans live life day by day, which is not a bad thing when your  future is as rotten as a spring egg at Christmas. Whatever a Piscean  tries to do, he will fail. In theory, a Piscean can succeed by  deliberately trying to fail, but that’s just not the way it works. If a  Piscean tries to fail, he will simply fail miserably; if he tries to  fail miserably, he will totally, utterly and completely fail; and if he  deliberately tries to do all that, Nature will smite him for being so  arrogant. The famous Pisceans mentioned below are simply the exception  that proves the rule.
 [h=3]Famous Pisceans[/h] George Harrison, Dr. Seuss, Jerry Lewis
 [h=3]Ideal jobs[/h] Pisceans will feel most comfortable as potato diggers, funeral directors or garden gnomes.

(courtesy of Marbella Guide)


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2016)

Or the short version - this is so true of me it made me laugh!


----------



## Lon (Feb 10, 2016)

I am CANCER the CRAB and only occasionally will read my Horoscope.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 10, 2016)

[h=3]Character[/h]Cancers are sensitive and sympathetic, always ready to listen and to help and are very well liked by all – for about 15 minutes. If there is one thing that Cancers are particularly bad at, it is disguising the scheming, manipulative, self-interested intentions behind their every action. And because nobody likes egotistical jerks, nobody likes Cancers.
Cancers are incredibly fond of gullible people. These are the only sort of friends they can hold on to for any significant length of time. And of course, gullible people like Cancers back, because gullible people will like just about anything you would want them to.
One thing that Cancers find extremely handy is their sharp intuition. A cancer will always realise when the game is up and his friends are about to ditch him and he will always make it a point to do it first. In such a case, you can expect silly excuses like, “I’ve got to stay in and train my hamster for the pet karaoke championships”, or “My boss needs me to work overtime this month… did I say 18 hours a day?”
Cancers are very traditional, which is to say they are quite simply out of touch with the modern world. They are the sort of people who don’t use e-mail because they can’t figure out where to put the stamps. Cancers believe that the term e-book refers to the fifth volume of the Encyclopaedia Britannica and many of them wear surgical gloves at the computer, to minimise the risks of catching a virus from the mouse.
[h=3]Love[/h]As far as love is concerned, Cancers are the very stuff soap opera screenwriters dream of. In other words, they are ruthless, vengeful, backstabbers who hardly ever venture outdoors. They spend most of their time cheating on their partners at the office, in hospital wards and even at home. One really distinguishing characteristic is that they love to turn even the least argument into a horrible shouting match. Estate agents won’t admit it, but having a Cancer living within 200m automatically devalues a property by 25% and selling out to a Cancer is a sure-fire way of getting back at the neighbours.
A lot of Cancers are divorced. Many others are poisoned.
[h=3]Money[/h]Cancers are obsessed with money, but are far from financially wise. They are always falling for get-rich-quick schemes that are obvious rip-offs to everyone else. Cancers distrust credit cards and so they usually carry considerable amounts of cash, making them ideal targets for muggers. Astrologers are fond of the saying, “A Cancer and his money are soon parted.”
[h=3]Future[/h]Passion and intrigue await the Cancer-born, but the initial glamour will soon give way to record stress levels and inevitable heart disease. Cancers are destined to wander from one mess to another, scavenging for an elusive happiness but acquiring little more than the chronic bad breath and a dreadful, all-pervading, chain-smoking smell. Whatever money they manage to save up will soon find itself in the pockets of air-freshener and deodorant companies.
[h=3]Famous Cancers[/h]King Henry VIII, Mike Tyson, O.J. Simpson
[h=3]Ideal jobs[/h]Cancers would be most comfortable being lawyers, politicians or mafia gangsters – not much of a choice really


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 10, 2016)

*Famous Cancers

*King Henry VIII, Mike Tyson, O.J. Simpson

and don't forget Courtney Love...nobody ever said Cancers were wrapped too tight


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 10, 2016)

Capricorn... the Cardinal Earth sign.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm a Libra. Basically they say we are charming and horny... LIARS!!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 10, 2016)

My son and hubby are both Cappies...hardworking family men, prone to butting things with their horns. My brother is 100% Pisces.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 10, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I'm a Libra. Basically they say we are charming and horny... LIARS!!!



Libra 

Lol


----------



## AprilT (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't follow my scope, I think most tend to have a lot of  interchangeable traits, but I will say I do seem to carry a bit of the stubbornness at times of the Taurus within me.  There are quite a few Capricorns in my family, at least three of my siblings and now a new beautiful baby girl, last month,  to my nephew YAY!  He named her after my mom.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 10, 2016)

No, I don't believe in it, after living with a professional astrologer and seeing that it was often so very very wrong often dangerously so.  Totally sick of it and all the other occult hocus pocus nonsense like tarot and palmistry.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 10, 2016)

*Aquarius...Friendly and humanitarian; Honest and loyal; Original and inventive; Independent and intellectual

On the dark side...Intractable and contrary; Perverse and unpredictable; Unemotional and detached*

I've never been into astrology. I only just now found the above online. It surprises me how many of those words fit (like, all of them).


----------



## jujube (Feb 10, 2016)

Scorpio here........I definitely_ look _scarier than I really am.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 10, 2016)

One of my girls was a Scorpio...great dancer, a huge passion for life...but stay away from that tail...we always joked Heaven help the partner that tries to push her around.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 10, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> but stay away from that tail...we always joked Heaven help the partner that tries to push her around.



I'm a little slow today. I read that & thought_ Hmnn that's a odd thing to say about your daughter.what does it mean?_ Then I remembered scorpions have tails. lol
The world makes sense again


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 10, 2016)

....don't believe in them.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2016)

Sagittarius, with Sagittarius rising I was told, but I don't believe in any of it, other than for fun.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 10, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I don't believe in the day to day predications. But I think the personality profiles are usually on target. I am Cancer the crab. Solid shell that I can retreat into when need be. The mothering sign that collects plants and small fuzzy companions. Mushy and sentimental with a wicked set of claws if aggravated.
> How about you?




Astrology is interesting, but I don't take any of it seriously.   BTW, I'm a Gemini FWIW.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm a pisces, and no, I don't believe in it.  My office mate and I used to have great fun reading our horoscopes in the paper, though,  and then trying to fit things that happened in the day to the horoscopes.  "Oh, that tall handsome stranger coming into your life today is our new appeals client who's been convicted of triple murder . . . "


----------



## chic (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm a Taurus with Taurus Asc so all those silly newspaper horoscopes are more accurate for me than they would be for others because my rising sign and my sun sign are the same. BTW, Fur, I'm never late for anything and you can bet I'd make up the mother of excuses if I were. But I enjoyed that joke very much.

I don't get why everyone thinks Taureans are slow. I enjoy astrology but believe the "fault lies not in our stars, but in ourselves", as was written by another famous Taurean William Shakespeare.


----------



## Arachne (Feb 11, 2016)

I am a Taurus, for the most part I live up to the description, especially matters of the heart. However this Taurus is not materialistic, stubborn yes but wanting the best things, that is not me in the least.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 11, 2016)

Darius Rucker is a Taurus...works for me


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 11, 2016)

Meh. I don't believe in the Easter Bunny or the Tooth Fairy, either


----------



## AprilT (Feb 11, 2016)

chic said:


> I'm a Taurus with Taurus Asc so all those silly newspaper horoscopes are more accurate for me than they would be for others because my rising sign and my sun sign are the same. BTW, Fur, I'm never late for anything and you can bet I'd make up the mother of excuses if I were. But I enjoyed that joke very much.
> 
> *I don't get why everyone thinks Taureans are slow*. I enjoy astrology but believe the "fault lies not in our stars, but in ourselves", as was written by another famous Taurean William Shakespeare.




I must have missed that post, I for one am prompt to appointments if not way too early and certainly not slow mentally, except for some medical hiccups now and again, so, I'm curious where that would come from.  Now, I have been called a diva when getting dressed to head out for an event while picking out outfits and others are waiting and watching the clock, but that's different.  Of all the astrological signs, I would say Taureans are perfection, I'm sure everyone would agree can I get a AMEN!.


----------



## Gail.S (Feb 11, 2016)

I am a Taurus, so stubborn, my main ascribed trait really does best describe me. I don't follow my horoscope closely though.


----------



## Gail.S (Feb 11, 2016)

Hitler was one day away from being a Taurus. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 11, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> Hitler was one day away from being a Taurus. Jus' sayin'.


  Far enough removed for me.    Mind you, as with others, I just have fun with these horoscope things when people post them to threads.  I can be quite stubborn, but, having spent time on the forum, I would say, most people seem to carry this trait to some degree or another, of course someone might contribute that to age considering the site, but, same difference on many a forum regardless of age, me thinks.

Still, I think I'm the best thing that happened to the universe, Taureans rock!


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 11, 2016)

In my hippy days or my flower child days, astrology and horoscopes were a big part of my life and just like everything else in life I found there was some truth in astrology along with untruth. At that time my enquiring mind studied that subject just like I study deeply every other subject that interests me. Now days this subject no longer interests me at all. I guess it's one of those been there and done that things that was fun at the time... but never really changed anything in my life.  Pisces was my sun sign, Cancer my moon, and Libra my Ascending.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2016)

Virgo, last decan. Taurus rising, moon in Pisces. Astrologer laughed when he did my chart years ago. Emotional, sensual, spiritual being surrounded by a logical mind, he said. I would spend a lifetime searching for balance but the journey would be worthwhile, for whatever reason, he nailed it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 11, 2016)

I really enjoyed Linda Goodman's Love Signs when I was younger. Then she lost me when in later editions she added an afterward where she went all rabidly pro-life. Too bad she ruined it for me, I donated the book. Her descriptions of romantic relations between the signs was well done though.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 11, 2016)

I am a dog on the chinese zodiac.


----------



## Linda (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm a Capricorn and I think whether horoscopes ring true or not has a lot to do with the reader or whatever you call a person who does horoscopes.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm a Cancer married to a Scorpio.  I don't believe in horoscopes...but I used to read mine in the paper and still will if I see it.


----------



## mitchezz (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm a Scorpio......Sex and Revenge work for me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2016)

I am a Libra and the sign of the scales of balance.  I don't really believe in it but sometimes it's good for a laugh.


----------



## chic (Feb 12, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I must have missed that post, I for one am prompt to appointments if not way too early and certainly not slow mentally, except for some medical hiccups now and again, so, I'm curious where that would come from. Now, I have been called a diva when getting dressed to head out for an event while picking out outfits and others are waiting and watching the clock, but that's different. Of all the astrological signs, I would say Taureans are perfection, I'm sure everyone would agree can I get a AMEN!.



Ah April, you're a Taurus too?!. I agree we Taureans are something very special in this universe. Second only to the angels.


----------



## chic (Feb 12, 2016)

Arachne said:


> I am a Taurus, for the most part I live up to the description, especially matters of the heart. However this Taurus is not materialistic, stubborn yes but wanting the best things, that is not me in the least.



Arachne how do you manage to be a Taurus and yet not be materialistic? I'll bet you make up for it by loving nature?


----------



## Bettyann (Feb 12, 2016)

I do believe that certain signs exhibit certain common traits....most definitely... But I do not believe in the 'daily horoscopes' found in newspapers or magazines as being anything but overly-generalized 'predictions' for the day... 
The real horoscopes are very intricate and detailed. I know there are some GOOD astrology readers... but they are very cautious in their approaches, giving full credit to the person for 'taking new directions' or 'changing their minds'....etc.
I have also known a couple of 'bad' astrologists... To me, these people are full of themselves and like the idea of having so much 'psychic power'.... 
PLUS... a good astrologist will NEVER 'threaten' that dire circumstances lie ahead... this is toying with the other person's mind...almost like hypnosis....
Neither will they make outlandish predictions such as 'winning the lotto' etc...
As with everything .... you have to 'own your own mind' ... and not 'give it away to other's power'...


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 12, 2016)

I know somebody who used to be a psychic. Then she got a better paying gig working for UPS. That's what I think of psychics IMHO


----------



## Cookie (Feb 12, 2016)

Late Libra.  I read my horoscope in magazines on the rare occasion, but forget almost immediately.  My ex was an astrologer and I got very fed up with listening to his lingo - Saturn retrograde this, Mars in Aries, Jupiter conjunct Mercury in the 5th house, blah blah blah, and usually incorrect.


----------



## IKE (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm a Capricorn........don't believe in horoscopes but black magic and voodoo are a whole different matter.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2016)

Ike, you were joking?


----------



## IKE (Feb 12, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ike, you were joking?



Anybody seen that damn chicken ?......where's my frigg'in knife.....hey Phil are you bogarting the incense again ?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2016)

Ike, you are so much fun!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2016)

IKE said:


> Anybody seen that damn chicken ?......where's my frigg'in knife.....*hey Phil are you bogarting the incense again *?



* Phil sitting in the corner in a Full Lotus position with a stick of incense in his mouth*

PPpphhhhhh .... 

*while holding breath*

Who, me?


----------



## oakapple (Feb 14, 2016)

Horoscopes are a lot of nonsense, nothing is in 'the stars' it's all up to you.


----------



## Camille (May 11, 2019)

Aries on the cusp of Pisces which makes me a softer version of Aries:love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2019)

I'm an archetypal Aries!!!


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2019)

Virgo. 

I'll go with this..  .
.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2019)




----------



## chic (May 11, 2019)

Taurus Sun and Asc with an Aries Moon. Look out.


----------



## Babs (May 11, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Virgo.
> 
> I'll go with this..  .
> .


 I am also a Virgo and I will stick with this.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 11, 2019)

I am a Libra...

* range:* September 23 - October 22





 [h=2]Libra traits[/h]  *Strengths:* Cooperative,diplomatic, gracious, fair-minded, social
*Weaknesses:* Indecisive, avoids confrontations, will carry a grudge, self-pity
*Libra likes:* Harmony, gentleness, sharing with others, the outdoors
*Libra dislikes:* Violence, injustice, loudmouths, conformity
  People born under the sign of Libra are peaceful, fair, and they hate  being alone. Partnership is very important for them, as their mirror  and someone giving them the ability to be the mirror themselves. These  individuals are fascinated by balance and symmetry, they are in a  constant chase for justice and equality, realizing through life that the  only thing that should be truly important to themselves in their own  inner core of personality. This is someone ready to do nearly anything  to avoid conflict, keeping the peace whenever possible

 The sign of Libra is an Air sign, set between Gemini and Aquarius,  giving these individuals constant mental stimuli, strong intellect and a  keen mind. They will be inspired by good books, insurmountable  discussions and people who have a lot to say. Each Libra representative  has to be careful when talking to other people, for when they are forced  to decide about something that is coming their way, or to choose sides,  they suddenly realize that they might be in the wrong place and  surrounded by wrong people. No partner should make them forget that they  have their own opinion.

 Planet ruling the sign of Libra is Venus,  making these people great lovers but also fond of expensive, material  things. Their lives need to be enriched by music, art, and beautiful  places they get a chance to visit. 

 Libra – The Measure of Our Souls The  shortest myth of them all seems to present a good analogy to the  shortest constellation in the sky, you might even say that it is  non-existent, presented by the pliers of Scorpio. Libra is one dot of  balance in the sea of different extremes, manifested only through the  fifteenth degree of this magnificent sign, an object among animals and  people. There is something awfully insecure about Libra, as if they were  unsure which plate to burden next, aware that things pass and teach us  to be careful around other people. Whatever we do in our lifetimes, only  serves to point the way for our Souls towards that “higher power” to  finally measure our existence. Telling us where we went wrong or what we  did right, Libras unconsciously teach us that true liberation hides in  lightness.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 11, 2019)

Taurus.


----------



## Wren (May 11, 2019)

Another Virgo here...


----------



## Olivia (May 11, 2019)

Gemini - Sign of the twins.  Confused and indecisive, but I'm sure I don't believe in astrology. Totally illogical that stars and planets at the moment of birth makes and influences who you are.


----------



## Shalimar (May 11, 2019)

Babs said:


> I am also a Virgo and I will stick with this.


Me too.


----------



## Gary O' (May 11, 2019)

Taurus

Don't know what that means


Don't much care


----------



## treeguy64 (May 11, 2019)

Scorpio. Anyone who knows anything about astrology usually guesses my sign, correctly. I used to have all of the major, northern constellations on my ceiling, in luminous stars, and slept under a frame pyramid. Yeah, a child of the 60's, indeed. 

While I do not believe in the daily forecast stuff, I also know that hard scientific research has shown that the time of year you're born, may predispose you to certain traits, certain predominant mental states and illnesses. The ancient astrologers, most likely, simply back engineered the whole intricacies of astrology by observing people, and then figuring where the planets and stars were placed, at their birth, and where they were moving, over a given lifetime.

I also know that, over my lifetime, I've been more compatible with people whose birthdays cluster in certain months. Again, no astrological interpretations needed.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 11, 2019)

I'm a Scorpio and my Husband is a Pisces. When checking whether the signs went good together on one site it said we were a perfect match. Since we are married 53yrs now I guess they were right !


----------



## AZ Jim (May 11, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I'm a Scorpio and my Husband is a Pisces. When checking whether the signs went good together on one site it said we were a perfect match. Since we are married 53yrs now I guess they were right !


Here's wishin you many many more years together...


----------



## Sassycakes (May 12, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Scorpio. Anyone who knows anything about astrology usually guesses my sign, correctly. I used to have all of the major, northern constellations on my ceiling, in luminous stars, and slept under a frame pyramid. Yeah, a child of the 60's, indeed.
> 
> While I do not believe in the daily forecast stuff, I also know that hard scientific research has shown that the time of year you're born, may predispose you to certain traits, certain predominant mental states and illnesses. The ancient astrologers, most likely, simply back engineered the whole intricacies of astrology by observing people, and then figuring where the planets and stars were placed, at their birth, and where they were moving, over a given lifetime.
> 
> I also know that, over my lifetime, I've been more compatible with people whose birthdays cluster in certain months. Again, no astrological interpretations needed.





Goody, another Scorpio ! I have to admit Scorpio's are the best !


----------



## rgp (May 12, 2019)

In a word .........*No.*


----------



## Trade (May 13, 2019)

Taurus. 

Don't believe a word of it. 

Year of the Pig according to the Chinese zodiac. 

Don't believe a word of that either.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 13, 2019)

I just looked up my sign on the Chinese zodiac. If I did it right it said I was a Rooster and my Husband is a Monkey. It also said we weren't a good match. Geez they wait until now to tell me that !LOL


----------



## White Rabbit (May 14, 2019)

I am an Aries: Determined, Fearless, Cheerful, Communicative, Extreme, and Fun Loving.


----------



## Seeker (May 14, 2019)

Gemini....

Still looking for my twin.....

Don't believe in any of it.

 I do like that I have a constellation up there in the sky.:jumelles:


----------



## Trade (May 15, 2019)

Taurus


----------



## Mike (May 15, 2019)

I am a Leo.

There must be something, the descriptions of the
characters of people born under each sign usually
read true.

As for the daily predictions in every newspaper and
magazine, I don't think so, each is different from
another because different people are deciphering
the information that they see or think they see.

How could a daily prediction about any sign apply
to everybody who was born under that sign, there
has to be something though, but it is obscure.

I knew people in the past who would or wouldn't
buy a newspaper because of the horoscope that
they printed.

There is a publication here in the UK called "Old
Moores Almanac", it has been published for well
over 100 years and is full of information, sometimes
it is accurate.
https://oldmooresalmanac.com/


Mike.


----------

